# [risolto/solved] Firefox 3.0.1 e xulrunner: non emerge!

## Laux

Salve a tutti,

mi sto sbattendo da due giorni per capire come risolvere sto problema: devo aggiornare il firefoxalla versione 3.0.1 ma xulrunner non ne vuole farsi compilare....

In giro non ho trovato nulla di rilevante, spero che qualche anima pia mi sappia indicare la strada...

Ecco quel che mi succede:

```
localhost ~ # emerge -pv mozilla-firefox

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1  USE="dbus gnome ipv6 java startup-notification -custom-optimization" 0 kB

[ebuild     U ] www-client/mozilla-firefox-3.0.1 [2.0.0.13] USE="dbus%* gnome* ipv6* java startup-notification%* xulrunner%* -bindist -custom-optimization% -iceweasel -mozdevelop -restrict-javascript (-debug%) (-filepicker%) (-moznopango%*) (-xforms%) (-xinerama%*) (-xprint%)" LINGUAS="it -af -ar -be -ca -cs -da -de -el -en% -en_GB -en_US% -es -es_AR -es_ES -eu -fi -fr -fy -fy_NL -ga -ga_IE -gu -gu_IN -he -hu -id% -ja -ka -ko -ku -lt -mk -mn -nb -nb_NO -nl -nn -nn_NO -pa -pa_IN -pl -pt -pt_BR -pt_PT -ro -ru -si% -sk -sl -sq% -sr% -sv -sv_SE -tr -uk -zh -zh_CN -zh_TW (-bg%)" 0 kB

Total: 2 packages (1 upgrade, 1 new), Size of downloads: 0 kB
```

lancio la compilazione ed alla fine mi esce sempre questo errore di cui vi riporto il messaggio:

```
x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -o gfxASurface.o -c -fvisibility=hidden -DIMPL_THEBES -DMOZILLA_INTERNAL_API -DOSTYPE=\"Linux2.6\" -DOSARCH=Linux -DGENTOO_LIB_DIR=\"/usr/lib64\"  -I. -I. -I../../../dist/include/cairo -I../../../dist/include/string -I../../../dist/include/pref -I../../../dist/include/xpcom -I../../../dist/include/unicharutil -I../../../dist/include   -I../../../dist/include/thebes -I/usr/include/nspr     -I../../../dist/sdk/include    -fPIC  -DGENTOO_NSPLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/nsplugins\" -DGENTOO_NSBROWSER_PLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins\"  -fno-rtti -fno-handle-exceptions -Wall -Wconversion -Wpointer-arith -Woverloaded-virtual -Wsynth -Wno-ctor-dtor-privacy -Wno-non-virtual-dtor -Wcast-align -Wno-long-long -march=athlon64 -pipe -fPIC -Wno-return-type -w -fno-strict-aliasing -fshort-wchar -pthread -pipe  -DNDEBUG -DTRIMMED -Os -freorder-blocks -fno-reorder-functions -finline-limit=50 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1   -I/usr/include/gtk-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/gtk-2.0/include -I/usr/include/atk-1.0 -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1 -I/usr/include/gtk-unix-print-2.0   -I/usr/include/pango-1.0 -I/usr/include/glib-2.0 -I/usr/lib64/glib-2.0/include -I/usr/include/cairo -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/include/libpng12 -I/usr/include/pixman-1    -DGENTOO_NSPLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/nsplugins\" -DGENTOO_NSBROWSER_PLUGINS_DIR=\"/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins\"  -DMOZILLA_CLIENT -include ../../../mozilla-config.h -Wp,-MD,.deps/gfxASurface.pp gfxASurface.cpp

/usr/include/X11/extensions/render.h:29: error: 'XID' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/render.h:30: error: 'XID' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/render.h:31: error: 'XID' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/render.h:32: error: 'XID' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:47: error: 'PictFormat' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:69: error: 'Picture' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:100: error: 'GlyphSet' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:108: error: 'GlyphSet' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:116: error: 'GlyphSet' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:240: error: 'Picture' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:249: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:255: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:263: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:268: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:273: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:278: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:279: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:280: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:290: error: 'GlyphSet' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:293: error: 'GlyphSet' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:297: error: 'GlyphSet' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:301: error: 'GlyphSet' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:302: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:310: error: 'GlyphSet' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:311: error: expected ',' or '...' before '*' token

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:317: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:318: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:320: error: 'GlyphSet' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:331: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:332: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:334: error: 'GlyphSet' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:345: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:346: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:348: error: 'GlyphSet' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:359: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:360: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:372: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:373: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:385: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:386: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:398: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:408: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:416: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:417: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:427: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:428: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:438: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:439: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:449: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:450: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:460: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:461: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:477: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:486: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:499: error: 'Picture' has not been declared

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:505: error: 'Picture' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:508: error: 'Picture' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:514: error: 'Picture' does not name a type

/usr/include/X11/extensions/Xrender.h:520: error: 'Picture' does not name a type

gmake[5]: *** [gfxASurface.o] Error 1

gmake[5]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/work/mozilla/gfx/thebes/src'

gmake[4]: *** [libs] Error 2

gmake[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/work/mozilla/gfx/thebes'

gmake[3]: *** [libs] Error 2

gmake[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/work/mozilla/gfx'

gmake[2]: *** [libs_tier_gecko] Error 2

gmake[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/work/mozilla'

gmake[1]: *** [tier_gecko] Error 2

gmake[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/work/mozilla'

make: *** [default] Error 2

 *

 * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 5046:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/temp/environment'.

 *

!!! When you file a bug report, please include the following information:

GENTOO_VM=sun-jdk-1.6  CLASSPATH="" JAVA_HOME="/opt/sun-jdk-1.6.0.06"

JAVACFLAGS="-source 1.4 -target 1.4" COMPILER=""

and of course, the output of emerge --info

 * Messages for package net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1:

 * disabling confcache, binary cannot be found

 *

 * ERROR: net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *             environment, line 5046:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *       emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-libs/xulrunner-1.9.0.1/temp/environment'.

 *

localhost ~ # 
```

Per completezza di informazioni vi posto: emerge --info

```
localhost ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.2_rc3 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.1, glibc-2.5-r0, 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.25-gentoo-r4-x86_64-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_Processor_3200+-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 26 Jul 2008 10:36:01 +0000

distcc 2.18.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu (protocols 1 and 2) (default port 3632) [disabled]

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.4.3-r4, 2.5.2-r5

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.16.1-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.3.14

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.24

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/X11/xkb /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -O2 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache confcache distlocks parallel-fetch preserve-libs sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="it_IT@euro"

LC_ALL="it_IT@euro"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="it"

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 amr amrnb amrr amrwb apache2 avi berkdb bidi bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdparanoia cdr cjk cli cracklib crypt cups dbus dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd evo fam firefox flac foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm gif gnome gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv imagemagick innodb ipv6 isdnlog java jpeg kde kdeenablefinal kerberos ldap libnotify lirc live lzo mad matroska midi mikmod mmx moznopango mp2 mp3 mpeg mudflap multilib musepack mysql ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg oggvorbis opengl openmp pam pcmcia pcre pdf perl php pic png pnp ppds pppd python qt qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rar readline reflection samba sdl session spell spl srt sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tehora tetex tiff truetype unicode usb vorbis wifi x264 xinerama xml xml2 xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="intel8x0" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="it" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

Grazie  :Smile: 

----------

## Laux

Ho trovato la soluzione al mio problema: quando si dice che bisogna sbatterci la testa...  :Wink: 

Bastava che aggiornassi il pacchetto x11-libs/libXrender

La soluzione mi è venuta analizzando meglio il log di compilazione: osservando le linee come

```
/usr/include/X11/extensions/render.h:29: error: 'XID' does not name a type 
```

ho provato a cercare qualche pacchetto di nome "render" ed alla fine tutto si è risolto.

Spero che la mia esperienza possa essere d'aiuto a chi dovesse imbattersi nel mio stesso problema  :Wink: 

Grazie comunque a tutti, metto la tag [risolto]

----------

